
The Genius Hack DHL Used to Build a Billion Dollar Business - rmason
https://medium.com/@typesfast/the-genius-hack-dhl-used-to-build-a-billion-dollar-business-3bdbf0b1a89f
======
masonic
This is written as an excruciating series of tweets.

